# Facebook



## deadheadskier (Jul 30, 2009)

Anyone know what language this is:

Νυχτερινό Rafting
To members of Alpine Zone

Achilles Papaefthimiou
Add as Friend
Today at 13:52
Reply
Η alpine zone, την πανσέληνο του Αυγούστου στις 6 -7 -8 του μήνα διοργανώνει νυχτερινές καταβάσεις Rafting στον Άραχθο .Πάρτι και BBQ,μέχρι το πρωί .

Mark as unread | Delete
Leave Group



I've mentioned this before, but there is another Alpinezone on Facebook from I think Greece.  Anyways, I found it one night and posted over there in English for kicks.  Today, one of them messaged me :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

i finally broke down and joined facebook yesterday.  I found that Alpine Zone too.  i was trying to befriend Grassi and i accidentally sent a friend request to a Jen something or other on the Alpine zone group from here.

She was from NH i believe.  could that be your J?  if so, tell her i'm some creepy ass stalker.


Grassi, befriend me bitch, I'm waiting.........


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are definitely Greek characters.  And I don't know of any language besides Greek that uses Greek characters.


So are you going to go rafting with them?


----------



## jarrodski (Jul 30, 2009)

that is the language of a virus


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> i finally broke down and joined facebook yesterday.  I found that Alpine Zone too.  i was trying to befriend Grassi and i accidentally sent a friend request to a Jen something or other on the Alpine zone group from here.
> 
> She was from NH i believe.  could that be your J?  if so, tell her i'm some creepy ass stalker.
> 
> ...



:lol: Watch out... it's addictive!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> i finally broke down and joined facebook yesterday. I found that Alpine Zone too. i was trying to befriend Grassi and i accidentally sent a friend request to a Jen something or other on the Alpine zone group from here.
> 
> She was from NH i believe. could that be your J? if so, tell her i'm some creepy ass stalker.
> 
> ...


I joined earlier this year, and much like the offline world, I have only 1 friend.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I joined earlier this year, and much like the offline world, I have only 1 friend.




Is his name George..........George Glass.


If anyone gets that reference, I'll buy them a 12 pack.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 30, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Anyone know what language this is:
> 
> Νυχτερινό Rafting
> To members of Alpine Zone
> ...



yep, Greek. He's talking about rafting and BBQ. :lol:

I took ancient Greek in HS, but I don't remember a thing and modern Greek is very different anyway.


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> Is his name George..........George Glass.
> 
> 
> If anyone gets that reference, I'll buy them a 12 pack.



You mean Jan's imaginary man.

I"ll collect that beer the next time we meet. :beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

With a name like Achilles Papaefthimiou, I bet he's Canadian.

I can only read Greek in Russian. But then, I'm a bilingual illiterate.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

be honest now, you googled it.  :flame:


----------



## Marc (Jul 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> With a name like Achilles Papaefthimiou, I bet he's Canadian.
> 
> I can only read Greek in Russian. But then, I'm a bilingual illiterate.



Or you're this guy:


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> be honest now, you googled it.  :flame:



I remembered from the movie, not the TV show. I'm a little young to remember the show, though I did watch reruns of it as a child. 

Why didn't you friend me, you butt head?


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

severine said:


> I remembered from the movie, not the TV show. I'm a little young to remember the show, though I did watch reruns of it as a child.
> 
> Why didn't you friend me, you butt head?




I was in a rush on my lunchbreak and wanted to call Grassi some names.  

You will be MINE tonight......


----------



## severine (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> I was in a rush on my lunchbreak and wanted to call Grassi some names.
> 
> You will be MINE tonight......



Yeah, yeah, sure. We'll see if I'm sober enough to accept after my night out tonight....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 30, 2009)

facebook is where I got my start videoblogging..


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> i finally broke down and joined facebook yesterday.  I found that Alpine Zone too.  i was trying to befriend Grassi and i accidentally sent a friend request to a Jen something or other on the Alpine zone group from here.
> 
> She was from NH i believe.  could that be your J?  if so, tell her i'm some creepy ass stalker.
> 
> ...



I tried to look you up, but apparently there's a lot of dudes on facebook with your name and no picture...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I tried to look you up, but apparently there's a lot of dudes on facebook with your name and no picture...



Patrick F.  my picture is from bump or bust.  what else!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> Patrick F.  my picture is from bump or bust.  what else!



I think I found you, after going through like 17 pages of Patrick F's...  If it's not you then there's another dude with your name who skis in the same getup as you.


----------



## marcski (Jul 30, 2009)

http://ruphus.com/identify/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Watch out... it's addictive!


+1


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

So, who wants to start an AlpineZone group?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> So, who wants to start an AlpineZone group?



brian did.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=48795086484&ref=ts


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

Sweet.

Can we get a GSS fansite going now, too? At the least, his videoblogs should be posted.


----------



## Paul (Jul 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Can we get a GSS fansite going now, too? At the least, his videoblogs should be posted.



Yeah, I'll get right on that...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 30, 2009)

2knees said:


> i finally broke down and joined facebook yesterday.


I broke down as well earlier this month :roll: I swore I would never be part of the social networking de jour... proudly clinging to my 10 year old tride and true weblog. Seemed like a good way to reconnect with past friends that I had lost touch with. Facebook is drop jaw unbelievably amazing at finding just about any one you ever knew just with your school information and one or two friends.

Unfortunately, I have found Facebook just about as completely useless as I thought I would. Full of tweak like comments and waste of time applications. If I want to social network, I think my time is more productive by picking up the telephone and arranging a get together than mindless one line comments Facebook-style.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 30, 2009)

actually, that is kinda cool.  I worked at the Ames home office for a few years, and when the place went under, i lost touch with alot of people.  bunch of them are on there. couple of guys i used to ski with alot too.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> I broke down as well earlier this month :roll: I swore I would never be part of the social networking de jour... proudly clinging to my 10 year old tride and true weblog. Seemed like a good way to reconnect with past friends that I had lost touch with. Facebook is drop jaw unbelievably amazing at finding just about any one you ever knew just with your school information and one or two friends.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have found Facebook just about as completely useless as I thought I would. Full of tweak like comments and waste of time applications. If I want to social network, I think my time is more productive by picking up the telephone and arranging a get together than mindless one line comments Facebook-style.



Too true. Every so often the Facebook bug bites, though, and you find yourself commenting and searching for friends, and inviting to app, and all that stuff.

And then you feel dirty.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

I like Facebook actually. 

Back in Feb, I had a reunion with a bunch of my old co-workers from when I was an EMT. I hadn't seen any of them in over 10 years and when I left, I really didn't keep in touch with anyone (or even say good-bye) after working there over 4 years. 

It was an awesome night, like steping into a time machiene for a few hours.  We met at our old "after work" bar and had a blast. Over 30 of us showed up. I wish we could do that more often.  I really miss some of them (most actually).  

That's worth the daily one liner quips that a lot of people (my self included) throw up all the time. 

When my company laid off a lot of folks last November, I added my old Admin asst. to my friends list. I worked with her for 10 years and miss her company and advice.  We keep in touch through Fb and got together for a drinks once.


----------



## Paul (Jul 30, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I like Facebook actually.
> 
> Back in Feb, I had a reunion with a bunch of my old co-workers from when I was an EMT. I hadn't seen any of them in over 10 years and when I left, I really didn't keep in touch with anyone (or even say good-bye) after working there over 4 years.
> 
> ...



This.

 We plebes find Facebook amusing and occasionally, useful.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Fb abbreviation for Facebook. Mostly because it makes me thing of the old days of Fark, when Fb- was the father.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I'm a fan of the Fb abbreviation for Facebook. Mostly because it makes me thing of the old days of Fark, when Fb- was the father.


I miss the old Fark (loved the squirrel). 
The photoshoped pics kept me rollin at work.  AZ fills the void nicely however


----------



## Paul (Jul 30, 2009)

I still enjoy Fark, but the dynamic has certainly changed. Bound to happen with a larger community. Same with all forums.


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2009)

Finally caved and started to actually use it. Only using it for friends from high school and college though, that's where I see its usefulness as I'm terrible at keeping connected to old friends. Might use it for non-AZ ski friends over the summer, not sure.

Absolutely no connections to work or family. They know how to get a hold of me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

I use it sporadically.  I did some 'friend' pruning tonight.

It is nice to stay connected with classmates of years gone by though.


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I use it sporadically.  I did some 'friend' pruning tonight.



Likewise. Some were just people I accepted early on without carefully thinking about it. I never understood those that have like 500 friends. I'm not sure I've ever even met that many people, let alone consider them friends.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I use it sporadically.  I did some 'friend' pruning tonight.



Including me... :sad: Whatever though... not like I ever talk to you outside of AZ anyway.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Including me... :sad: Whatever though... not like I ever talk to you outside of AZ anyway.
> 
> -w



Exactly.  Sorry dude, nothing personal.  Among other things I no longer wish to have facebook friends who I don't really know and have never even met in person.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Exactly.  Sorry dude, nothing personal.  Among other things I no longer wish to have facebook friends who I don't really know and have never even met in person.



It's all good... no big deal... I was having a similar debate with myself the other day... Just no patience to weed through all my FB "Friends".

-w


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I use it sporadically.  I did some 'friend' pruning tonight.



did u cut me? i won't send u mafia gifts anymore if you did!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> did u cut me? i won't send u mafia gifts anymore if you did!



Not a chance.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

What we need is a facebook app which puts new threads onto a wall with a link.  :-D

FEED THE ADDICTION!


----------



## faceplant (Sep 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Νυχτερινό Rafting
> To members of Alpine Zone
> 
> Achilles Papaefthimiou
> Add as Friend



he's a friend of art alexakis


----------



## Greg (Sep 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> What we need is a facebook app which puts new threads onto a wall with a link.  :-D
> 
> FEED THE ADDICTION!



Can't it be done via RSS? That's how the AZ Twitter works:

http://twitter.com/alpinezone


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't it be done via RSS? That's how the AZ Twitter works:
> 
> http://twitter.com/alpinezone


Ok...fess up!  How many of us actually use Twitter?

I'm holding out.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can't it be done via RSS? That's how the AZ Twitter works:
> 
> http://twitter.com/alpinezone



Don't think so, but I like yer thinkin.  I was considering something a little more intelligent.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok...fess up!  How many of us actually use Twitter?
> 
> I'm holding out.



Twitter just sounds like something you do to yourself, when alone, in a dark room, while watching....


----------



## mondeo (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 22, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok...fess up!  How many of us actually use Twitter?
> 
> I'm holding out.


The company I work for created one, and I make fun of the owner a bunch for it.



drjeff said:


> Twitter just sounds like something you do to yourself, when alone, in a dark room, while watching....


Well in that case I have a confession......:-o


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

My wife has a facebook account.  Just not my thing at this point.  We got one to keep an ey on our son and his use.  big brother is your parents.

  I hear about what my freinds are up to through my wife.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 23, 2009)

Bob R said:


> My wife has a facebook account.  Just not my thing at this point.  We got one to keep an ey on our son and his use.  big brother is your parents.
> 
> I hear about what my freinds are up to through my wife.



I made friends with some of my friends kids. Kind of funny, now I know more what their kids are up to then the parents do.


----------



## Vortex (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny similar Andy. Some of my friends talk to my son via that media.  It was poster that gave the scoop on my son.  It works both ways.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok...fess up!  How many of us actually use Twitter?
> 
> I'm holding out.



Not me.  Never even been to the site.  The name sounds too stupid for me to even consider checking it out.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 25, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Ok...fess up!  How many of us actually use Twitter?
> 
> I'm holding out.



I have no interest.   Facebook is useful for reconnecting with people from my distant past the same way LinkedIn is useful for staying in touch with my professional network.   Twitter is redundant since anyone who has a Twitter account is also on Facebook.   I already had to filter a few people on Facebook who give GSS-level usless information in their status and update it constantly.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I have no interest. Facebook is useful for reconnecting with people from my distant past the same way LinkedIn is useful for staying in touch with my professional network. Twitter is redundant since anyone who has a Twitter account is also on Facebook. I already had to filter a few people on Facebook who give GSS-level usless information in their status and update it constantly.


 
I just don't get the whole Facebook and Twitter thing.  Linkedin makes sense for job connections.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Puck it said:


> I just don't get the whole Facebook and Twitter thing.  Linkedin makes sense for job connections.



I didn't get facebook either, but it's really cool for connecting with old friends that you lost touch with.  A lot of my high school class is on there.  Sometimes I get sucked into the many time wasters that they have on there too, which is sometimes bad and sometimes not so bad.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I have no interest.   Facebook is useful for reconnecting with people from my distant past the same way LinkedIn is useful for staying in touch with my professional network.   Twitter is redundant since anyone who has a Twitter account is also on Facebook.   I already had to filter a few people on Facebook who give GSS-level usless information in their status and update it constantly.



:lol:

I've got a few of those.  Problem is their relatives.


----------



## Greg (Sep 25, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I already had to filter a few people on Facebook who give GSS-level usless information in their status and update it constantly.



I know. Some people update it constantly and often times with trivial details about what they're doing. I usually only update my status when I think I have something mildly interesting to share and even then I'm pretty sure nobody gives a shit... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm pretty sure nobody gives a shit... :lol:



You're probably right. :idea:

I know nobody gives a shit about what I post, but I still do occasionally anyway.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You're probably right. :idea:
> 
> I know nobody gives a shit about what I post, but I still do occasionally anyway.



you're kind of a quiz taking whore :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> you're kind of a quiz taking whore :razz:



Sometimes I get onto kicks, usually when it's slow here and I'm bored at home.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sometimes I get onto kicks, usually when it's slow here and I'm bored at home.



I take alot of those quizzes. Just dont publish the results.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I take alot of those quizzes. Just dont publish the results.



Whats the fun of taking the quizzes if no one can make fun of you for the results??


----------



## Paul (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Whats the fun of taking the quizzes if no one can make fun of you for the results??



This

Brian's always good for a comment on those.


----------



## icedtea (Sep 26, 2009)

2knees said:


> Is his name George..........George Glass.
> 
> 
> If anyone gets that reference, I'll buy them a 12 pack.



brady sequel


----------



## skijay (Sep 26, 2009)

I like Facebook - I mostly use it on my mobile device.  It is a good way to pass time at an airport.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 27, 2009)

Bob R said:


> My wife has a facebook account.  Just not my thing at this point.  We got one to keep an ey on our son and his use.  big brother is your parents.
> 
> I hear about what my freinds are up to through my wife.


My folks did this when I started a weblog almost ten years ago. Facebook continues to present the same challenge for parents... the user can decide which posts are public and which ones can only be seen by friends. But if they friend you, you're in :lol:


----------



## Greg (Oct 16, 2009)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/65160-alpinezone-com-facebook-page.html


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2009)

Greg said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/65160-alpinezone-com-facebook-page.html



Been there, Did that


----------

